# A. Lange & Sohne Marine Chronometer



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

A beautiful A. Lange & Sohne ships chronometer was on the daytime ITV show "Dickinson's Real Deal" yesterday, the seller's father got it from a U-Boat when it surrendered to the Royal Navy at the end of WW2.

The seller was offered £800 by the dealer which he turned down and took it to auction, it sold for £700, the buyer got a bargain, and the seller was disappointed to say the least.

It was running and looked to be in very good condition, I would have thought that it would be worth at least £1000 - £2000?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The cal. 48 sells for 8.500 - 10.000 Euro. The cal. 100 (Einheitskaliber, staerting with serial no 2800 at Wempe, 5001 at Lange) is a bit less. Most significant difference: three movement pllars instead of four). But 700 GBP is an incredible bargain.


----------

